# SoMo Herf III



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am getting a head count for the SoMo herf in Springfield, MO. It's Aug 19th, Venue to be released at a later date. If you need more info PM me or you can call at (417) 693-2287.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm :al :al :al ready
We have a wedding that night, but I'm calling in sick.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Joel, any news as to where this will be? 3 weeks away and I'm already getting jazzed. Got my new travel-dor and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

This is going to be at Millies in Springfield, MO. @ 3:00.


----------

